# FWD -> RWD on sr20 b14



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone seen it done, like I say in most of my technical posts, I'm not an auto-mechanic, so excuse any really poor questions.

From what I hear, it's nearly impossible.. is this true?

--Thanks!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not impossible if you have the funds.

however unless you just want to be overly original there is no point in even thinking about it.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

What kind of funds are we talking about?

There is a drifting scene up down in Indy that I want to check out, and I can't much do that without a rwd car!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Navi00 said:


> What kind of funds are we talking about?
> 
> There is a drifting scene up down in Indy that I want to check out, and I can't much do that without a rwd car!


It would be a lot cheaper buy find a 240 and work with that. Youre looking at all custom work, which to my knowledge, hasnt been attempted on a b14.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay, that's what I figured. 

I know of a 240sx around here for 900 dollars that I might pickup once I get the extra cash and divert my attention to that.

Thanks for all your imput


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Navi00 said:


> Okay, that's what I figured.
> 
> I know of a 240sx around here for 900 dollars that I might pickup once I get the extra cash and divert my attention to that.
> 
> Thanks for all your imput


Hrm, you dont have enough funds to buy a $900 240sx, but you want to attempt to make your b14 rwd...


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

I was just wondering what it would take, I didn't actually think I could afford it, heh heh. 

Plus I'm going to be working on both cars.. it's a long process when you're looking for work, heh heh.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Navi00 said:


> I was just wondering what it would take, I didn't actually think I could afford it, heh heh.
> 
> Plus I'm going to be working on both cars.. it's a long process when you're looking for work, heh heh.


Well for starters, you have a latitudinally mounted engine and mounting points. You also have a transmission that connects to a latitudinally mounted engine.

So to swap to a RWD Sentra you would have to:
- find the engine and tranny (easy)
- pull your engine and tranny
- find a driveline that's the correct length for your Sentra
- find room for the driveline
- find a rear differential that would fit in a Sentra
- find room for said differential
- clear room in your engine bay for a longitudinally mounted tranny
- have your entire engine bay redone for custom longitudinal engine mounts

As you can see, it's pretty pointless. Unless you're independently wealthy and have nothing but time on your hands. Better off selling your sentra and finding an Infiniti M30. Why no one is drifting the RWD car with the VG30 under the hood is beyond me...


----------

